# iwl3945: CTS Protection Enabled/Disabled Filling Logs[SOLVD]

## cazort

I have the iwl3945 (mostly) working.  But my logs are filling up with lines and lines of these junk messages:

```

wlan0: CTS protection disabled (BSSID=00:1b:2f:62:90:20)

wlan0: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:1b:2f:62:90:20)

```

How do I disable this?

It seems this problem is not limited to gentoo:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720707

But that thread did not offer a solution.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## cazort

I don't know how or why but when I ran:

```
rc-update del net.wlan0 default
```

and allowed udev to start wlan0 "naturally", it solved this problem...although I'm now still seeing certain other messages in my log.

----------

## John R. Graham

Sorry to resurect such an old thread but the whole story on this issue apparently has yet to be discovered.

On a new netbook that I just acquired (an Acer Aspire One) I get the log chatter about "CTS protection" a lot even though net.wlan0 does not appear in any runlevel.

The Aspire One uses the Atheros AR242x chipset and I'm using the kernel ath5k driver.

- John

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, what kernel version are you using ?

----------

## John R. Graham

Had to use a very late one to get the correct drivers for the system's SATA and the built-in Atheros driver:  currently gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r3. 

- John

----------

